# Hay molding under cover



## hosspuller (Aug 27, 2009)

I baled some pretty nice orchard grass hay early spring. Then had several weeks of rain, beginning the day after baling. The hay is on the wagon and a trailer under cover, in a shed with two open sides. The hay absorbed moisture from the air. At the time of rain, I could grab a hand full of hay and feel the dampness. Now, the hay has mold on the outside of the bales. 

Would enclosing the sides have prevented the mold or covering the hay with tarps have prevented the damage?


----------



## Mountaineer (Jan 19, 2019)

I dont know . I had some higher moisture squares mold this year on the bottom of the bales that were against a wooden barn loft floor. If I would have flipped them I dont think they would have .


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

hosspuller said:


> Would enclosing the sides have prevented the mold or covering the hay with tarps have prevented the damage?


What's you location? This info might give a little more insight to what may have happened.

In MY area covering with tarps would have created more mold.

Larry


----------



## hosspuller (Aug 27, 2009)

r82230 said:


> What's you location? This info might give a little more insight to what may have happened.
> 
> In MY area covering with tarps would have created more mold.
> 
> Larry


Located in the Piedmont of NC. Center of the state. between the mountains and the coast.

I agree that tarping the hay before the sweat would increase chances of mold.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

The folks in your neck of the woods might have some much better info than I could ever think of.  Just give them a little time to chime in.

Larry


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

I had that happen the other year in the bank barn stacked in the center loft. If it’s just on the outside like mine pull it outside on a windy day and take a leaf blower to it for a while.


----------

